# Looking for colorists and background artists



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

I am an aspiring webcomic artist... however... I do not posses the ability to color and the ability to draw backgrounds...
I wanted it to look like Las Lindas or Running Wild.... can any of you help me?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends what you are after really. Most people want paid for this kind of thing.

Have you got a story planned, or are you working from getting people together to do it then working on story.

Also, what level are you at drawing-wise, you'll need to chuck samples at people.


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

okay, I got the story planned, but then I decided "wouldn't it be awesome if there where "real" people controlling characters in here like an RPG game?" I then decided to get people who would be interested in the comic who would like  to "play" their own character, and me being the GM (Game master or DM Dungeon master). Making the story more organic.
here are some of my artwork http://shugokunisaki.deviantart.com/


----------

